

Kuhcoon (YC W15) Automates Facebook Ad Campaigns for SMB's - rvcamo
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/19/yc-backed-kuhcoon-promises-to-automate-facebook-ad-campaigns-for-small-businesses/

======
rvcamo
Hey all founder here,

Advertising on the Internet is a complex, fragmented nightmare. Different paid
media channels require different strategies, tools, expectations, and most of
all: time.

Our goal at Kuhcoon is to completely automate the creation, management,
monitoring, and optimization of every paid media campaign on the Internet. For
now we do this with Facebook Ads, but soon our advertisers will be able to
automate their entire paid media strategy across every paid channel on the
web.

We want to help advertisers of every size spend a few minutes a week telling
us how much they want to spend, what their goals and creatives are, and who
they plan to target. Our Intelligence System will then automatically segment
out their audience during creation, A/B test multiple creatives and messages,
pause poor performing ads, create and rotate new ad variants between target
segments, and drive the budget into top performing campaigns.

The beauty of this automation is that it requires no extra work from the
advertiser. There are no complex rule-based systems. There are no unnecessary
bell and whistle features. There is no need to anxiously check campaigns every
few hours.

Give us these three simple data points: budget, creative/conversion goal, and
target demographic. Kuhcoon will then automatically drive your budget into the
top performing ads with the lowest cost per conversion and the highest volume.

Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
danhodgins
It sounds like you have built a meta ad manager that taps into the API's for
these ad platforms.

How does your pricing work given that you are targeting advertisers who spend
between 20K - 1M?

Is it a percentage of ad spend or a fixed monthly fee?

